# HIDDEN - paranormal thriller, adults only



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

HIDDEN

Lindy Grady is a woman who has always lived two separate lives. By day, she's a detective with the NYPD's homicide division. But - haunted by a brutal childhood and unable to commit to any man - she fills her nights with singles bars, drink, drugs, and sex with strangers.

Except when violent incidents start breaking out all over Manhattan and people begin dying strange deaths near to Central Park, she's forced to recognize an awful new reality. Something very dangerous has arrived in the city, something paranormal, drawn there by the smell of easy pickings.

And when _she_ starts to be victimized, she has no choice but to face up to the truth. She's been seduced by the darkness and then drawn into a deadly game, is easy meat herself. And she and everyone she cares about is now in mortal danger.

For adults only.

Buy or browse HIDDEN.

Also available in paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys. This ISN'T another vampire novel, btw. Creatures much darker and stranger.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Out of North American mythology, not Eastern European.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel is free this weekend on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it can be read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That applies to much of my work. And for those without KU, a lot of of my smaller eBooks are at minimum price. Why? I want you to read them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this one ... my first stand-alone paranormal novel in years.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not that I've been idle. I've been working on a series of novels up until now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But I stopped for the best part of a year to complete this novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's hoping that it does turn out to be a good one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel -- and a number of my others -- are now on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Readers have responded well enough for me to keep this special offer going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Lorri. And the best of luck with your own books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is coming to an end quite soon, so it's a good idea to act now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

-And that will continue to be the case throughout this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is not going to last much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing a great 2018 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage of the offers on my eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true. But not forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my Kindle e-books is still on. Pick up some top fiction at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this very adult dark fantasy full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New York under threat from supernatural beings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true of this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, this full-length novel is FREE for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This Kindle eBook is still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some reading that is both sexy and scary.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some great adult reading for supernatural fans.


----------

